# t4 trident table/blinds issues



## mal6186 (Aug 18, 2010)

As the newish owner of a vwt4 trident I have a couple of requests for help: 
The table which fits near sliding door for swivelling passenger seat is missing - I have the leg and the plastic fitting on the body which I think has some sort of locking screw missing although there is still the locking screw on the leg where it fits to table. I can make a table easy enough but just wondered what goes on the underside to fasten to leg ( and where do i get one?) and is leg meant to be adjustable up and down etc? 

blinds - only just realised these existed after three months of ownership! - when I try to pull them up they come out of fitting or are very reluctant/messy - can they be replaced or repaired? Anybody done this? 

Thanks in advance for any advice. Really pleased with van though presumably it is high roof and classy brown stripes that stop other t4 van owners from waving! - we are obviously very uncool. Lots of waves from other trident owners though - saw three identical and similar age in two week holiday in scot. Wish I'd realised some had power steering and mine hasn't beforte I bought but guess it will give my arms a work out...


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Sorry can't help with blinds, but it you look at 
www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/Check table section/ Island Table Leg Top 
This is what should be screwed to the underside of the table.


----------

